# Blue/Gray Smokey Eye and Nude Lip.



## MariaBukuria (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey guys, here is a dramatic smokey eye that is that is fairly easy.

Eyeshadows/Mascara/Eyeliner:
MAC Print
MAC Gesso
Make Up For Ever No. 144
Urban Decay Polyester Bride
Coastal Scents Blue Diamonds 
Benefit Kohl Pencil in Onyx
Estee Lauder MagnaScopic Mascara

Lips:
Fascinating Eyeliner by MAC
No name gloss with a gold tint to it (the name rubbed off =/)

Brushes: Coastal Scents
Eyeshadow Brush
Sponge Tip Applicator Brush
Blending Brush

---------------------------------------------------------------------

1.  Start off by applying Gesso from your brow bone to your lash line.






2.  Next, apply Print over your entire eyelid all the way up to your crease.  Then over that, apply MUFE's No. 144 (you can skip the MUFE if you'd like, I was just experimenting).  At this time things start to get a little messy, so keep Q-tips handy!  I use them to keep the shape as neat as I can.





3. Apply CS's Blue Diamonds shadow with a WET brush (this goes over Print/No. 144).  You can also use Mixing Medium by Mac.





4.Continue to  use the Q-Tips to clean along the way!  Pick the shape you want to use, it doesn't have to be a rounded-end like mine =).  Now what you are going to do is line your water and lower lash line with a black pencil, and after that smudge it with a smudge brush or, like I did, with a sponge brush.  





5.  Now apply CS's Blue Diamonds shadow directly onto the lower lash line (over your pencil).  You can't really tell from this picture but... here it is lol.





6.  To semi-soften the harsh line that is there due to the blue shadow, take some gray shadow (or MUFE's No. 144) blend out.  I personally like to have a little bit of a line, but also like to have a little bit of a transition, especially towards the brow bone.  





7.  Pick up so Gesso and apply that starting from the highest point of your arch and down towards the end of your brow (this will partially go over the gray shadow, leaving the gray towards the inner corner and the beginning of your brow).





8.  Starting from your tear duct, up to your inner corner, over the gray and Gesso, apply Polyester Bride and blend, blend blend down and outwards.  This will also soften the line.  It should look something like this after.





9.Now apply your Mascara and fill in your brows (if needed).  This is also a good time to clean up as much fall out as you can! =).

10.  We are done with the eyes!!!  I now applied my concealer, foundation, etc.  and continued my clean up!  Although, after you apply your "face" it isn't as noticeable.

















*DISCLAIMER* I started off with a rounded-end and ended up with a semi- "corner" end.  Lol... 

Now for the Lips... extremely simple.

1.  Line and fill your lips with Fascinating Eyeliner (kohl).  If you lips are on the dry side, I'd suggest apply chap stick/lip balm prior to applying the liner.





2.  Now apply a very sheer gloss with a hint of gold.  I used one that has a gold tint to it, but you can barely tell in the picture.






Now we are done.  I hope you guys like this look, it is very simple =).


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 24, 2008)

cute tut


----------



## nunu (Jun 24, 2008)

great tut!


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice look!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jun 24, 2008)

I really like what you've done. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My only cc would be to add a full face photo to show how the entire look comes together.


----------

